# What are you reading?



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 6, 2005)

I am reading the 'Life and Letters of Robert Lewis Dabney' at this time. I was just wondering what some of you guys where reading. So, what are you guys reading right now?

BTW, if you have a copy if the Dabney book it is OOP. Not many on the market and they are going for around $100.00 and up. It is a great read so far. It is a good mesh of bio and letters.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 6, 2005)

That _is_ a great book!

Introduction to Systematic Theology - Van Til
History of the PCA - Frank Smith
Celebrating the Sabbath - Bruce Ray
Let the Reader Understand: Guide to Interpreting and Applying the Bible - Dan McCartney


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

The Lost Soul Of American Protestantism, by D. G. Hart

Domestical Duties, William Gouge

Two is about all I can handle at one time!


----------



## Fly Caster (Oct 6, 2005)

_Holiness_- J.C. Ryle
_Overcoming the World_- Joel Beeke
_Understanding Dispensationalists_- Vern Poythress
_City of God_- Augustine


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 6, 2005)

Redemption Accomplished and Applied -John Murray

Institutes of Christian Religion-John Calvin


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 6, 2005)

The Reformation: A History - Diarmaid MacCulloch

The Puritan Family: Religion and Domestic Relations in Seventeenth-Century New England - Edmund S. Morgan

Birth Of The Church: From Jesus to Constantine, 30-312 - Ivor J. Davidson

Mourt's Relation: A Journal of the Pilgrim's at Plymouth

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 6, 2005)

"The Pastor's Manual" by various authors (SDG Books)
"Sermons of Solomon Stoddard" by Stoddard
A Variety of Commentaries on Genesis for study


----------



## heartoflesh (Oct 6, 2005)

Currently I'm reading....

Praying Backwards: Transform Your Prayer Life By Beginning In Jesus' Name  by Bryan Chappel

I'm halfway through, and so far this is the most thorough and solid book on prayer I've ever read.


After that I'll be diving into.....

Deliberate Church: Building Your Ministry on the Gospel  by Marc Dever/Paul Alexander

Excited to get to this one.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I am reading the 'Life and Letters of Robert Lewis Dabney' at this time. I was just wondering what some of you guys where reading. So, what are you guys reading right now?
> 
> BTW, if you have a copy if the Dabney book it is OOP. Not many on the market and they are going for around $100.00 and up. It is a great read so far. It is a good mesh of bio and letters.




RTS had that in the book store for thirty dollars last year. I failed to pick it up then. Sigh. Why doesn't Banner of Truth sell the copyright to Sprinkle Publications? Honestly, I bet this book would really sell among many Presbyterians and reformed Baptists. This goes for the Thornwell biography as well. 




As to what I am reading:

Let me get back to you on that.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 6, 2005)

Christ and the Decree by Richard Muller

The Origin of Paul's Religion by Gresham Machen

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Poimen (Oct 6, 2005)

BTW, how do you make a title a web link?


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

hit "reply"
go the globe looking thingey
click on that
insert the name of the book (or whatever you want to call it; assuming that you have already copied the link from amazon)
and then paste the link of hte book into the next line that pops up.


----------



## Poimen (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> hit "reply"
> go the globe looking thingey
> click on that
> ...



Thanks. I never noticed that before.

[Edited on 10-6-2005 by poimen]


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 6, 2005)

New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith by Robert Reymond

It is divided into five parts. I am currently in Part 2, but already read parts 1, 4, and 5.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

Theology of the New Testament  by GE Ladd
The Temple and the Church's Mission, by GK Beale
Salvation and Godly Rule by RJ Rushdoony
The Messianic Character of American Education by RJ Rushdoony


----------



## SRoper (Oct 6, 2005)

_City of God_
_Dune_


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 6, 2005)

_Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici_


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2005)

Liberty of Conscience in the Westminster Confession and its Application to Modern "Worship Wars" by John (Jack) Allen Delivuk, Th.D. Geneva College, and several other MSS submitted for _The Confessional Presbyterian_ for 2006. Get you 2005 copy of the CPJ here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2005)

No need to worry about copyright; some one just needs to pick up an original (I'm sure Sprinkle already has one of those) like the clean but perfect copy to sacrifice here and reprint it.


> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...


----------



## BrianBowman (Oct 6, 2005)

(re)reading "A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology" (McMahon)

- Van Til's Apologetic (Bahnsen)
- Living Biblical Hebrew (the Hebrew course by Dr. Randall Buth)
- Calvin's Institutes
- The Westminster Standards
- Various sections (mainly restudy) in The Death of Death in the Death of Christ

[Edited on 10-7-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## 4ndr3w (Oct 6, 2005)

The Lord's Day by Joseph Pipa

In Defense of the Decalogue
A Critique of New Covenant Theology by Richard Barcellos


----------



## Scot (Oct 6, 2005)

Biblical Teaching on the Doctrines of Heaven & Hell - Edward Donnelly

A Crash Course on the New Age Movement - Elliot Miller


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Oct 7, 2005)

What is Faith? - Machen

Miles gone by - William F. Buckley Jr


----------



## Bryan (Oct 7, 2005)

Spiratural Depression - MLJ

Bryan
SDG


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 7, 2005)

"The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination" by Lorraine Boettner


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> No need to worry about copyright; some one just needs to pick up an original (I'm sure Sprinkle already has one of those) like the clean but perfect copy to sacrifice here and reprint it.
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds too easy. Why hasn't anybody done that? I have listened to Reverend Sprinkle on this matter (binding old books) and wondering why no one has done it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> That sounds too easy. Why hasn't anybody done that? I have listened to Reverend Sprinkle on this matter (binding old books) and wondering why no one has done it.



Of course there are some capital risks given the Banner reprint. The BOT is a rather nice reprint and so if some one does one that is not as good it will take some criticism in comparison and also be open to risk if Banner reprints theirs, which could hurt sales. Clearing up Banner's long term plans for the title would be necessary to judge taking on such a venture. My guess would be you would be looking at a 5 to 10 thousand dollar cash layout to do a new printing. Also, the title may not be a fast seller, even if it sells consistently so you may be looking at quite some time to get your money back out, not to speak of the possibility of any actual profit.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



What about scanning it in to a searchable .pdf file and distributing it freely from the Banner Edition. Is that allowable?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I would imagine that there is also a calculus that comes in every time as to whether the bio would better serve the Church, or another book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2005)

The EPP is working directly with Lloyd Sprinkle to make available a number of his publications electronically.

The following are Dabney's works currently available on EPP CD v.2:

Christ Our Penal Substitute 
Dabney's Discussions, Vol. 1 of 5 
Memorial of John T. Thornton 
Memorial of Dr. Francis Sampson 
Questions on Old Testament History 
Review of Theodosia Ernest 
Five Points of Calvinism

[Edited on 10-7-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> What about scanning it in to a searchable .pdf file and distributing it freely from the Banner Edition. Is that allowable?


If it is a straight photoreprint I don't see why not. It would be a lot of work to make a good text though. And, if it matters to anyone, I doubt anyone would ever do another physical printing once the text is free.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I would imagine that there is also a calculus that comes in every time as to whether the bio would better serve the Church, or another book.


True enough. Sometimes it is a tough call. The best selling book I have done to date was also the most expensive as far as capital outlay, work (much work on and off over a decade) and retail price. That was Durham's Sermons on Isaiah 53. The worst selling to date has been the edition of Dabney's Sensualistic Philosophy. So I wouldn't want to touch the biography project.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, I am also reading Jus Div. And this reading from the computer is not true reading. It is adulterated because you can't underline or make notes in the margins with a writing utensil. Nothing like a good book, front porch, cup of strong coffee, and a bowl full in the morning to get your juices flowing in the correct direction.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone read the new bio on Dabney pictured in my avatar? It is going to be on my wish list. I bet there isn't a big rush by the publishing companies to reprint the old one since they probably want to promote the new one and expect the new one to sale better.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Anyone read the new bio on Dabney pictured in my avatar? It is going to be on my wish list. I bet there isn't a big rush by the publishing companies to reprint the old one since they probably want to promote the new one and expect the new one to sale better.


I haven't seen it; but hopefully have lined up a review of it for The Confessional Presbyterian, 2006 issue.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Oh yeah, I am also reading Jus Div. And this reading from the computer is not true reading. It is adulterated because you can't underline or make notes in the margins with a writing utensil. Nothing like a good book, front porch, cup of strong coffee, and a bowl full in the morning to get your juices flowing in the correct direction.



Isn't that the truth. My eyes cannot stand reading on the computer for very long. I bought all the print volumes of John Owen after trying to read the cheap pdf version for more than 30 minutes.

BTW I agree on the book, coffee, and bowl full. Mine usually is full of oatmeal.

Vic


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2005)

Chris is this a one issue a year publication? It looks like I will be subscribing but I also want issue one.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Anyone read the new bio on Dabney pictured in my avatar? It is going to be on my wish list. I bet there isn't a big rush by the publishing companies to reprint the old one since they probably want to promote the new one and expect the new one to sale better.



I haven't read it, but I'm interested in the new series it's part of: "American Reformed Biographies" from P&R Publishing. Apparently the next installment in the series is John Williamson Nevin: High Church Calvinist by D.G. Hart.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Anyone read the new bio on Dabney pictured in my avatar? It is going to be on my wish list. I bet there isn't a big rush by the publishing companies to reprint the old one since they probably want to promote the new one and expect the new one to sale better.



I don't want to let you down but the reviews I have seen of it....The author comes close to calling Dabney a coward, shirking military duties, and it gets worse from there. Obviously, I would disagree with the author.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Chris is this a one issue a year publication? It looks like I will be subscribing but I also want issue one.


Yes; one a year. More would kill me I am certain. The first issue is very good if I do say so myself and I only hope we can follow up with as good an issue in 2006. We are starting to get seminary library subscriptions now which is encouraging. Westminster E/W, Princeton, Covenant, RPTS, Southern Baptist, Masters Seminary, even Bob Jones.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...


While I don't think a biographer needs to give Dabney the light treatment (eg gloss over his racial views), it sounds like the TC Johnson may be around for a while yet (ie not getting displaced anytime soon).


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I don't think he is merely glossing over Dabney's racial views. He is extending his attack to Dabney's character. Calling him a belligerent theologian, cowardly chaplain who dodged duty in the army, etc. No, I don't have the sources withe me but Chris Rhoades can vouch for me. We both heard the charges read at Morecraft's church when Morecraft was "scorning" the bio.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...


Well, I will certainly be interested in seeing what my review[er] says!

[Edited on 10-8-2005 by NaphtaliPress]


----------

